# Array alphabetisch sortieren



## erdmulch (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Programm das mir Strings alphabetisch sortiert.
nun würde ich aber gerne einen Array mit werten verwenden, kann mir jemand sagen wie man so was macht?

Danke im voraus


```
for (int i = 0; i<items.length; i++) 
		{
			 List<String> stringListe = new ArrayList<String>();
		        stringListe.add("a");
		        stringListe.add("c");
		        stringListe.add("b");
		        stringListe.add("az");
		        stringListe.add("ac");
		        stringListe.add("ab");
		     Collections.sort(stringListe);
		     
		     for (String s : stringListe)
		     {
		        System.out.println(s);
		     }
      }
```


----------



## Gast2 (6. Mai 2012)

Nimmt statt ner 
	
	
	
	





```
List
```
 nen 
	
	
	
	





```
Array
```
 und statt 
	
	
	
	





```
Collections.sort
```
 nimmst du 
	
	
	
	





```
Arrays.sort
```
.


----------

